# NYS PE Application Work Experiece Format



## John C

Hello Everybody,

I'm in the process of filling out the application to take the PE exam. I'm pulling my hair out with the work experience portion (Form 4A). I've been working as an engineer for about 10 years. I feel like I'm over-thinking this section. I have 4 PE's on board to endorse me. My question is, how do I fill out the specific engineering work section?

Should it be kind of like a bulleted list with applicable codes? A brief summary of the projects? Should I write a long description outlining each detail and how I contributed to the project? How many pages did most of you submit for this section? Please note, this is for New York State.

I appreciate any help...Also, if anybody is up to it, they can email a sample at [email protected]

Thanks so much,

John


----------



## John_NY

On the NY form there are large rectangles in the PDF to fill in the work experience. I filled in about 1 full "rectangle" for each 2 years of experience. This was typed by me using a PDF editor. You can search online and find one.

For the codes portion I wrote things like: "This series of projects required knowledge of design specifications and practices (example: MIL Specs, vibration environment specifications) that control military hardware used in domestic aerospace applications." I described the project in as much detail as I could remember.

I did not cite any specific codes. Also, one of my endorsers assured me that the State wants PE's due to the money they get and so forth, so when they review applications they are not looking to disapprove you. If as you said you are working as an engineer for 10 years and have 4 PE's as endorsers, you should not have a problem


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

I figured out how many years/months I had been working, counted the key projects I did over the years, and divided the time out over the projects more or less proportionally. They didn't have a problem with that.

They did make me validate my elementary school experience though, no joke.


----------



## khp

I just completed my NYS PE application with 4 years experience. I divided up my 4 years of time with about 12 different project and some miscellaneous work.

Here's the format I used:

1. Project #1 - Small Town, NY 

Project involved construction of 13,000sf hotel ... summary of project

The specific tasks I completed include:


Blank 
Blank 
Blank 
Blank

I broke every project into the number of months I worked on the project. For me this was pretty approximate. My experience table ended up being 6 of the Section II pages. I had one PE sign off on all my time. I submitted in Mid-October and my time had been accepted by the first week in November.

Good Luck!


----------



## John C

You guys have been a great help so far. I definitely over thought this...I was writing my life story. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Somerset

I am using the editable PDF software to edit the form 4a. I wroted experience by project-basd way. I also put the code name along with i.

Be serious, I has been denied once so that I have to wait for next year's exam.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

khp said:


> I just completed my NYS PE application with 4 years experience. I divided up my 4 years of time with about 12 different project and some miscellaneous work.
> Here's the format I used:
> 
> 1. Project #1 - Small Town, NY
> 
> Project involved construction of 13,000sf hotel ... summary of project
> 
> The specific tasks I completed include:
> 
> 
> Blank
> Blank
> Blank
> Blank
> 
> I broke every project into the number of months I worked on the project. For me this was pretty approximate. My experience table ended up being 6 of the Section II pages. I had one PE sign off on all my time. I submitted in Mid-October and my time had been accepted by the first week in November.
> 
> Good Luck!


I kinda did the same. For my tasks, I would say things like assisted with the design of sanitary sewer, prepared project specifications and environmental permitting, prepared cost estimate, responsible for sections X and Y of the design report, assisted with construction inspection and testing, etc...

As long as the experience was progressive over time, it was fine.


----------



## mjco04

John_NY said:


> On the NY form there are large rectangles in the PDF to fill in the work experience. I filled in about 1 full "rectangle" for each 2 years of experience. This was typed by me using a PDF editor. You can search online and find one.For the codes portion I wrote things like: "This series of projects required knowledge of design specifications and practices (example: MIL Specs, vibration environment specifications) that control military hardware used in domestic aerospace applications." I described the project in as much detail as I could remember.
> 
> I did not cite any specific codes. Also, one of my endorsers assured me that the State wants PE's due to the money they get and so forth, so when they review applications they are not looking to disapprove you. If as you said you are working as an engineer for 10 years and have 4 PE's as endorsers, you should not have a problem



Hi John,

I am just curious, when did you take the PE exam? It seems like you are working in the defense/aerospace industry. I heard that the NYS requires you to work with federal or state related codes which my colleague said the NEC code. Do you think the MIL-Specs and standards would suffice? I am working as reliability and safety engineer which is not very design oriented and more analytical. I'm worried they may not consider my experiences when I apply to take the PE in the next couple of years.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## PEPG

Be sure to use lanquage that makes it clear what YOU did - "I designed, I supervised, I checked....etc.


----------



## John_NY

I took it 2 weeks ago. I worked in Defense Industry for a number of years.

The experience requires use of codes and practices used in the U.S. There is no specific code they are looking for.

If I were you I would review the NY web site requirements yourself and make your own judgements. I would not trust a colleage at work who may or may not have ever read the experience requirements on the NYS web site.

I'm sure if you think it through there is some level of documented government or non government code or standard that comes into play if you are doing safety engineering (i.e OSHA).


----------



## Bman

I just took the PE exam in NY. I looked at my application (I kept a copy) and in regards to code, I included that "I reviewed and researched applicaple codes and industry standards...." but didn't include any specifics about which codes they were and that seemed to be good enough. I think they are more interested in you showing that you've accepted increased levels of responsibility (and job title changes) throughout your employement period.


----------



## kevo_55

khp said:


> I just completed my NYS PE application with 4 years experience. I divided up my 4 years of time with about 12 different project and some miscellaneous work.
> Here's the format I used:
> 
> 1. Project #1 - Small Town, NY
> 
> Project involved construction of 13,000sf hotel ... summary of project
> 
> The specific tasks I completed include:
> 
> 
> Blank
> Blank
> Blank
> Blank
> 
> I broke every project into the number of months I worked on the project. For me this was pretty approximate. My experience table ended up being 6 of the Section II pages. I had one PE sign off on all my time. I submitted in Mid-October and my time had been accepted by the first week in November.
> 
> Good Luck!


Most states want to see it in this format. I must admit, I used this way as well with my MN application as well as all of my comity apps.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro

Bman said:


> I just took the PE exam in NY. I looked at my application (I kept a copy) and in regards to code, I included that "I reviewed and researched applicaple codes and industry standards...." but didn't include any specifics about which codes they were and that seemed to be good enough. I think they are more interested in you showing that you've accepted increased levels of responsibility (and job title changes) throughout your employement period.


I didn't worry too much about it on my app. Just said something like: design of sidewalk in accordance with NYS DOT standards, layout of storm drain system per NH DES regulations, etc.


----------



## mjco04

John_NY said:


> I took it 2 weeks ago. I worked in Defense Industry for a number of years.The experience requires use of codes and practices used in the U.S. There is no specific code they are looking for.
> 
> If I were you I would review the NY web site requirements yourself and make your own judgements. I would not trust a colleage at work who may or may not have ever read the experience requirements on the NYS web site.
> 
> I'm sure if you think it through there is some level of documented government or non government code or standard that comes into play if you are doing safety engineering (i.e OSHA).


Thanks John. I am working for an aerospace company and I think I may be able to use MIL-SPEC or MIL-STD, ISO standards, or IEC specs when I'm ready to apply. I have a colleague here at work who took him 10 years to finally be approved to take the PE. So I'm just hoping his experience doesn't happen to me.

Mike


----------



## kadanpoocha

I just got rejected from NY board.

I have to show 2 years engineering experience using U. S codes

I have experience in Printed Circuit Board designing, scoring and routing programs for CNC machines.

I didn't use any codes in the work experience sheet. I have to resubmit all the forms again

where should I get the codes for this? or what is the code for this?

Please HELP!!!!


----------

